# muscle car comparisons



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

i have visited both the mustang forums and the srt8 forums. i have read all the 1/4, 0-60, and hp talk compared to the gto. all of these cars seem to be equal in most catigories. they all claim to be the fastest cars. the question is why do you think the gto is faster than the other cars, they make the same claims. all of the race and kill sections have stories of beating the other cars. any opinions?

ps: i do love my gto so no flames please.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jmd said:


> i have visited both the mustang forums and the srt8 forums. i have read all the 1/4, 0-60, and hp talk compared to the gto. all of these cars seem to be equal in most catigories. they all claim to be the fastest cars. the question is why do you think the gto is faster than the other cars, they make the same claims. all of the race and kill sections have stories of beating the other cars. any opinions?
> 
> ps: i do love my gto so no flames please.


*Don't believe everything you read.

Everyone thinks they have the best car.

Road and Track etc. tested them, GTO won in 1/4 mile times.

GTO was doomed by the "experts" cuz it lacked style etc. I like others on here are so tired of hearing that. Style is in the eyes of the beholder. There is not much positive printed on the GTO. MOST people believe what others tell them. Ignorance is bliss.

I am on the Mustang column. I go on once and while to wind them up. They all put the GTO down. Not one I know of even tested a GTO.

IMO.....Unless you are going to race the car, I don't much care if the other car is slightly faster than my car. I got the GTO for it's legendary name and reputation, ride, comfort, looks, specs and most importantly, cause I could. 

I didn't know much about Holden before I purchased the GTO. Best damn quality car I have ever owned. *


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mustang guys are claiming that they beat GTO's??

ROFLOL


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

oh yes. it seems that both srt8, mustang gt, and even the mazda speed boys brag on this. the srt8 guys give our cars no credit. all the posted times and hp claims are the same or better than ours. we get no love in the muscle car comunity.


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I look at it this way...it's mostly guys that are into the tuning/racing cars etc. and it ALL started in High School...."My D*ck is bigger than yours". Everyone's is bigger and better in their eyes.


----------



## AudiAaron (Oct 6, 2006)

I would say that the SRTs could hold their own, I have driven a 300CSRT8 and it was fast. Similar feel to an Automatic 6.0. The new mustang GT is a turd, slow, and I personally think the styling swings in the GTOs favor, I am not a flashy guy, and the GTO is subtly pimp. 

Oh, and cant wait until I sell my car, Red 04 M6 here I come.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Im having trouble with all my looking around finding a GTO replacement Im happy with in confort and performance


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> Mustang guys are claiming that they beat GTO's??
> 
> ROFLOL


*OMG yea LMAOROFL.... If a kid on a skooter has a stang emblem on it, it will beat a GTO.*


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

Stock versus stock, the GTO is the better performer. It has more HP and torque. It's as simple as that.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Honestly, with the performance numbers being pretty close in comparison, it comes down to whose the better driver. Better driver will, in the end, win.


----------



## jmd (Sep 29, 2006)

SCXR said:


> Stock versus stock, the GTO is the better performer. It has more HP and torque. It's as simple as that.


if this is true, then is it true when the new gt's, srt8's and gto's have full bolt on's? are we still the fastest or does one type of car benefit more from bolt on's?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

We live in a world where image is controlled by advertising. Think back and determine for yourself, how much of your own personal self-image has to do with something so simple as your after-shave or so complex as your Italian made shoes. Please note: GM did a horrible job on advertising the GTO. The last decent car that received that kind of treatment was the Ford Merkur. Both flopped in the sales arena, but I believe history will bear us out. Classic name, REAL power (Ford is still using the same Dyno they used in 1968) and a passionate group of followers. Patience, history will vindicate us!!! GTO: Great Toy Overall.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Please note: GM did a horrible job on advertising the GTO.


Agreed. They took a Grand Touring car and tried selling it as a muscle car. So instead of luring people who would otherwise be interested in BMWs, Mercedes or Boxsters -- GM sold out and tried to attract folks with old Trans Ams in their garages.

Nothing wrong with that, mind you. It's just a different market. So instead of the subtle styling being a benefit -- it was a huge negative. The GTO name got a lot of people squawking about hood scoops -- even though they weren't functional on the original. Maybe they should have put a screaming chicken on the hood and had Burt Reynolds do a Bandit edition. I could go on and on.

Anyway, drivers of the current generation Mustang are a lot like ricers. American ricers, but ricers still. I guess you could call them grits, mashed potatos or sweet potatos because I haven't seen one Mustang around here with any real performance mods like a supercharger. Nothing. Just a lot of stickers, spoilers and wheels and tires. And there's no way that 4.6 V8 with its riding lawn mower torque band at 6000RPM is keeping with a 5.7 V8, let alone a 6.0.

Keep flapping your gums, Mustang drivers. Because every time I pull up next to one of you guys at a light -- none of you are willing to let your right foot do the talking.


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

I've owned a 2002 and 2004 mustang gt, both with many mods and niether can even compare with my gto. even my old stock gto. maybe a gt with a blower against a stock 5.7 but i'm actually ashamed that when I had the stangs I thought they were so fast.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Agreed. They took a Grand Touring car and tried selling it as a muscle car. So instead of luring people who would otherwise be interested in BMWs, Mercedes or Boxsters -- GM sold out and tried to attract folks with old Trans Ams in their garages.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that, mind you. It's just a different market. So instead of the subtle styling being a benefit -- it was a huge negative. The GTO name got a lot of people squawking about hood scoops -- even though they weren't functional on the original. Maybe they should have put a screaming chicken on the hood and had Burt Reynolds do a Bandit edition. I could go on and on.
> 
> ...


amen. the only interest i've gotten for a challenge has been my son's teenage friend who has an evo.:lol:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

whoisthepac said:


> I've owned a 2002 and 2004 mustang gt, both with many mods and niether can even compare with my gto. even my old stock gto. maybe a gt with a blower against a stock 5.7 but i'm actually ashamed that when I had the stangs I thought they were so fast.


:agree My son has a Saleen with a stoker 331 all alum, the only way he can get around me is on the bottle. I'm all throttle and no bottle.:cool


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I am always on the gas. I am on my third set of rear tires in 18k miles. The best thing about the GTO is that it is not a head turner. I would be getting pulled over all the time if the car was any more flashy.:cheers


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Agreed. They took a Grand Touring car and tried selling it as a muscle car. So instead of luring people who would otherwise be interested in BMWs, Mercedes or Boxsters -- GM sold out and tried to attract folks with old Trans Ams in their garages.


I am one of those that had an "old" Trans Am in their garage when the GTO came out. I was really wanting that car until I saw one at an auto show in 2004. I walked by the car car three times before I realized it was a GTO. Way too subtle for me. So I wound trading my WS6 in for a 99 C6 coupe, then trading that in for an 04 Z06. I liked the 05 much better, with the fake hood scoops, spoiler and redone exhaust; (2 pipes out each side of the rear as god intended). 

I do miss the over the top styling of my WS6 though! But I did grow up when GTO Judges, Superbirds, Trans Ams were cool.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice cars gtx76! :cheers


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

gtx76 said:


> I am one of those that had an "old" Trans Am in their garage when the GTO came out. I was really wanting that car until I saw one at an auto show in 2004. I walked by the car car three times before I realized it was a GTO. Way too subtle for me. So I wound trading my WS6 in for a 99 C6 coupe, then trading that in for an 04 Z06. I liked the 05 much better, with the fake hood scoops, spoiler and redone exhaust; (2 pipes out each side of the rear as god intended).
> 
> I do miss the over the top styling of my WS6 though! But I did grow up when GTO Judges, Superbirds, Trans Ams were cool.
> 
> Ditto for me. I still have my "old" Trans Am. An 01 WS-6 vert with only 11k miles on it. I almost bought a GTO, that's why I've been a memebr here since Dec. 04. I had the same tastes as you and thought it was too subtle. So I bought an SRT-6 Crossfire since it was just as fast as the GTO 6.0 and had the big gaudy wing on the back! It's also a very rare car. I'd never buy a car you can see at every other red light such as the Mousetang GT. Where I live I seldom see a GTO and never see another SRT-6. And hey guys just by reading this thread I know how you feel about the other forums not giving the GTO respect, you guys are only talking about SRT-8's here!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

WS6Vert said:


> gtx76 said:
> 
> 
> > I am one of those that had an "old" Trans Am in their garage when the GTO came out. I was really wanting that car until I saw one at an auto show in 2004. I walked by the car car three times before I realized it was a GTO. Way too subtle for me. So I wound trading my WS6 in for a 99 C6 coupe, then trading that in for an 04 Z06. I liked the 05 much better, with the fake hood scoops, spoiler and redone exhaust; (2 pipes out each side of the rear as god intended).
> ...


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

I think the style of the GTO is a big plus... Who wants a car that screams, "my dick is small!".

I think the GTO looks great! But color selection does seem to make a BIG difference in how the car looks -- just the style of it... Some colors make it look too conservative... others make it look racey yet classy...


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> WS6Vert said:
> 
> 
> > They made an SRT6????? Are you sure??? :lol:
> ...


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

my ex-boss just recently fired has an srt6 crossfire. he worked at chrystler for years up in detroit and retired from there and come down to gulf coast alabama to work at continental motors. he got a new chrystler every other year, was part of his retirement deal, had to give them back at the end of 2 years of course, a free lease more or less. his last car was a crossfire and the car he's got now is the srt6 convertible. i think he said it had 330hp, but don't quote me on it.
dustin.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

dustyminpin said:


> my ex-boss just recently fired has an srt6 crossfire. he worked at chrystler for years up in detroit and retired from there and come down to gulf coast alabama to work at continental motors. he got a new chrystler every other year, was part of his retirement deal, had to give them back at the end of 2 years of course, a free lease more or less. his last car was a crossfire and the car he's got now is the srt6 convertible. i think he said it had 330hp, but don't quote me on it.
> dustin.


Yess that is correct. 330hp. 3100 lb car. 13.3 sec 1/4 mile. Most guys are getting flat 13's to 13.20's. The guys who have installed the pulley package run 12.70's. Quite a sleeper most cars try to race it not knowing what or that SRT-6 package exists. Right after I got the car a guy in a new v-6, yes v-6 Mousetang shot me a rev! The car only has one little SRT-6 badge on the trunk and has specific wheels and a large fixed rear wing. I beat down Moustng GT's like they are tied to a stump. 350Z guys love to jump at it also. Now that is quite a joke. Still waiting to catch one of you GTO guys.:cool


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

As styling goes, Motor Trend said it best: GTO: "Don't make fun of the way I look or I'll blow your doors off". The same styling as in the 60's.

As performance goes, the aftermarket world is more available and wallet friendly to a GTO. If you have the money, and two-seater doesn't bother you, The c6 w/ an ls2 is the ****. The weight savings is worth it and according to any aftermarket tuner they will tell you that the Corvette ,w/ the ls2 responds better to aftermarket mods. Just depends on seating arrangement and the amount of money that you want to spend initially. 0-60 in 4.2, 1/4 mile in mid 12's stock. 3in Corsa cat back, 30 some horsepower, at the wheels. 

In my world, if I can afford a c6, I'm buying an 06 GTO, I'm doing cam kit, heads, ported fast intake, headers, full exhaust and a D1SC Procharger 8-rib setup. That will cost just over $12k installed and tuned which should give you considerably more than 600 rwhp. That will be good for 10's in 1/4 and 6's in 1/8. So don't forget about $5k on suspension and driveline components from BMR. Then you have a z06 killer at 3900 lbs. Unless you run into one of the HPE customers built z06's. Most of them are 750 - 888 RWHP.


----------



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

cammed06 said:


> As styling goes, Motor Trend said it best: GTO: "Don't make fun of the way I look or I'll blow your doors off". The same styling as in the 60's.
> 
> As performance goes, the aftermarket world is more available and wallet friendly to a GTO. If you have the money, and two-seater doesn't bother you, The c6 w/ an ls2 is the ****. The weight savings is worth it and according to any aftermarket tuner they will tell you that the Corvette ,w/ the ls2 responds better to aftermarket mods. Just depends on seating arrangement and the amount of money that you want to spend initially. 0-60 in 4.2, 1/4 mile in mid 12's stock. 3in Corsa cat back, 30 some horsepower, at the wheels.
> 
> In my world, if I can afford a c6, I'm buying an 06 GTO, I'm doing cam kit, heads, ported fast intake, headers, full exhaust and a D1SC Procharger 8-rib setup. That will cost just over $12k installed and tuned which should give you considerably more than 600 rwhp. That will be good for 10's in 1/4 and 6's in 1/8. So don't forget about $5k on suspension and driveline components from BMR. Then you have a z06 killer at 3900 lbs. Unless you run into one of the HPE customers built z06's. Most of them are 750 - 888 RWHP.


Like you said, it all depends on what you like, and what your trying to accomplish. I'm not certain that with all the mods your describing, you'd have a Z-06 killer. The Z-06 has the GTO in every performance/technological component. Everything is engineered to work as a package, day in/day out. Ya I know, someones gonna chime in on how reliable their procharger is, and how they never have tuning or belt issues, car never runs hot, never pings on 91 octane, put a 100K miles on the stock short block and never had a problem with the rings, etc. Just adding motor and upgrading poorly designed components doesn't yield a better overall car. If I had all the money I spent on my Camaro, and a dollar for every hour I fabricated parts for that thing, I could of bought a Ford GT. Granted the skills I gained building that car, and the fun I had in that car was great. If I learned one thing from that experience, it is to start with the absolute best platform from the get go. The higher your performance desires become, the costs rise exponentially, and as we all know, once you get the ball rolling your desire to go faster never gets satisfied. The GTO has obvious tire size issues, it's overweight, it's suspension well, it's a performance sedan not a track beast. With enough cash anything can be accomplished, and hey it certainly is cool to be the underdog. Whatever you decide, good luck and keep the car hobby alive, regardless of what you drive.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I got kicked off a Mustang fourm for arguing with a guy that said he beat a 2005-2006 GTO in a S197 Mustang GT.

In the last 6 years I have had a two LT1 Firebirds, 2 LS1 Camaro SS's, 2003 Mustang GT and a 2005 Cobalt SS/SC. Out of those cars the only one that came close to my 2006 GTO's acceleration was my 2000 Camaro SS M6 my other SS was an A4 and was a tad slower.

My 2000 SS also had the incredible OE option SLP/Bilstein suspension package and handled like a Vette. My Cobalt SS/SC road on rails for a FWD also. I would say the GTO falls somewhere between the two.

I won't even mention my 2003 Mustang GT since the only thing it has in common with my GTO is the fact that it had 4 wheels.


----------

